# Valentine's Day!



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Help me out here. It's only 9 days away, and I haven't even planned anything! I'm going to hand make a card for him, and we've planned on going to the ritziest theatre in the city, and I know I'm going to fluff up the spare bed into a love nest, and decorate the living room and master bedroom with candles and bouquets and rose petals, but other than that I've got nothing! 

What do you even buy a man for Valentine's Day? His favorite chocolates, maybe? I got him a spiffy new wardrobe for Christmas, so clothes are out. He's not a watch sort of person. He dislikes wine. Maybe I could ask if there's a video game he's been eyeing. 

Another thing- should I splurge on a new evening gown and lingerie for myself, to show him I love dressing sexily? Or would that be too self-indulgent, seeing as I would be buying them for myself?

Should I make strawberry smoothies for breakfast? Should I set up a makeshift massage center? Or maybe write him a sonnet? Or all three? 

Men, what is the best Valentine's Day you've ever had?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I always thought Valentine's Day was for men doing something romantic for their wives and women return the favor in sex.

Every year I wake up before he goes to work and make him heart shape chocolate chip pancakes that I put red dye in. (His favorite breakfast). Usually I get him a card, sometimes a travel coffee mug Bc he drinks so much coffee and these always go missing. But I always have a special sexy lingerie for that night. 

If I did over the top romantic gestures I think my husband would feel bad or uncomfortable because he would think that this is his job to do to me if that makes sense. Correct me if I'm wrong men.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

We keep it simple. Cards and a nice dinner. Sometimes I will make the dinner, sometimes we go out. Last year I ordered Maine lobster tails and made us butter poached lobsters, with brussels sprouts and bacon, and a homemade chocolate soufflée. This year we're going out.


----------



## areenhaque26 (Jan 27, 2017)

This is going to be my first valentine being married and all I've planned is which restaurant I want to take him to but other than that- nothing. I do have a gift for him but not a card should I get him a card? I don't know if I should plan something else to go with dinner like sightseeing or going to a museum. Amy suggestions 

Areen


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

areenhaque26 said:


> This is going to be my first valentine being married and all I've planned is which restaurant I want to take him to but other than that- nothing. I do have a gift for him but not a card should I get him a card? I don't know if I should plan something else to go with dinner like sightseeing or going to a museum. Amy suggestions
> 
> Areen


Did he ask you to pick a restaurant for him to take you to?


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah me and my man usually can't get a sitter for Valentine's day! Last year we had a few beer together and had a horror movie marathon with pizza, beer, and chips while the kids slept. Bitta kinky sex and bed. LOL sooooo romantic right?

He does get me flowers every year and some small gift and i get him something small too. Cards yes.  simple folk over here  oh and he makes a big family feast for breakfast for me and the kids! 

Yup. Can you tell we've been together over a decade? Haha!


----------



## 1lonelyguy (Oct 5, 2014)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> Help me out here. It's only 9 days away, and I haven't even planned anything! I'm going to hand make a card for him, and we've planned on going to the ritziest theatre in the city, and I know I'm going to fluff up the spare bed into a love nest, and decorate the living room and master bedroom with candles and bouquets and rose petals, but other than that I've got nothing!
> 
> What do you even buy a man for Valentine's Day? His favorite chocolates, maybe? I got him a spiffy new wardrobe for Christmas, so clothes are out. He's not a watch sort of person. He dislikes wine. Maybe I could ask if there's a video game he's been eyeing.
> 
> ...


I don't want presents on Valentine's Day. It's all about the romance, intimacy and love. I want a day that says "you are special, and I want to connect with you." A special breakfast, lunch or dinner is great. I also like some together time like a walk along the beach or in a park. I think sexy lingerie is always a huge plus. It says "I want you." In and intimate romantic way.


----------



## areenhaque26 (Jan 27, 2017)

prunus said:


> Did he ask you to pick a restaurant for him to take you to?


No I'm treating him  valentine's day is going to be our second date as married couple and it's my turn to treat. I want this to be special and romantic without making it too awkward.

Areen


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

My husband and I are going to eat at the theatre. It's one of those that offers a full four-course meal and drinks along with the show.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

1lonelyguy said:


> I don't want presents on Valentine's Day. It's all about the romance, intimacy and love. I want a day that says "you are special, and I want to connect with you." A special breakfast, lunch or dinner is great. I also like some together time like a walk along the beach or in a park. I think sexy lingerie is always a huge plus. It says "I want you." In and intimate romantic way.


 Yes this! My perfect Valentine's day too! Besides the walk in a park or on a beach cause it's - 27 degrees Celsius here today and will probably be similar on Valentine's day :/ hypothermia isn't fun on Valentine's day.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I took my ex-fiancée and her then 6 year old daughter () on a 4 day valentine's day cruise. Spent 6 months planning it. Found out after the break up the only thing I did was interrupt a date with one of her boyfriends. 

Since I am now happily single I don't have to do that crap anymore. 

I'm taking my mom out for a good v-day dinner.


----------



## 1lonelyguy (Oct 5, 2014)

Saibasu said:


> Yes this! My perfect Valentine's day too! Besides the walk in a park or on a beach cause it's - 27 degrees Celsius here today and will probably be similar on Valentine's day :/ hypothermia isn't fun on Valentine's day.


In that case, I'd go for a hot drink snuggling in front of the fire!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Most guys dont care about VD presents. What you have is more than enough. Don't overdue it. You need to save ideas for the future.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Saibasu said:


> Last year we had a few beer together and had a horror movie marathon with pizza, beer, and chips while the kids slept. Bitta kinky sex and bed. LOL sooooo romantic right?


Actually, and I'm a woman, that sounds great!. Pizza, liquor, horror flicks, and hot kinky sex. Yes, please!

All that hearts, flowers, etc. some people do kinda makes me throw up in my mouth a little. I'd rather have bamboo shoved under my nails than do the sickly sweet traditional Valentine's Day stuff.

A few of my guy friends always said they hated having to play along with the romantic crap on Valentine's Day and just wanted to get some food and sex, but noooo. The guys said if they had to put up with and humor their wives and GF's on Valentine's Day, then they deserved a little something for themselves. They instituted Steak and a Blow Job Day. I don't know why it hasn't become a national holiday yet.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've heard about that steak and blowjob day but only in the UK.It's definitely a good idea and should be embraced fully.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> I've heard about that steak and blowjob day but only in the UK.It's definitely a good idea and should be embraced fully.


That's March 14th and is definitely celebrated at my house.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Steak and fellatio, hmm? He can certainly have steak if he wants it. I'm fairly certain they serve it at the theater. It's a really lovely place with a full restaurant and bar, and they discreetly bring you everything while you're watching the show. Not to mention the vibrating recliners. A hundred times nicer than normal theater seats to be sure. 

And yes, I'll pleasure him in any way he wishes on that night. He's going to pay for dinner and the show and the drinks, and my responsibility is taking care of everything else- his card and presents, breakfast and lunch, the general atmosphere of the house on that day.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Actually, and I'm a woman, that sounds great!. Pizza, liquor, horror flicks, and hot kinky sex. Yes, please!
> 
> All that hearts, flowers, etc. some people do kinda makes me throw up in my mouth a little. I'd rather have bamboo shoved under my nails than do the sickly sweet traditional Valentine's Day stuff.
> 
> A few of my guy friends always said they hated having to play along with the romantic crap on Valentine's Day and just wanted to get some food and sex, but noooo. The guys said if they had to put up with and humor their wives and GF's on Valentine's Day, then they deserved a little something for themselves. They instituted Steak and a Blow Job Day. I don't know why it hasn't become a national holiday yet.


We do steak and blow job day too! Haha! My husband's favorite day OBVIOUSLY  It's fun honestly. I make a delicious steak dinner, followed by me and him going head to head playing NHL 17 (when kids go to bed) and i kick his butt of course, then a little special loving for my man  

You gotta have fun in a marriage, and we have LOTS of fun with each other


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

1lonelyguy said:


> In that case, I'd go for a hot drink snuggling in front of the fire!


Yes! I honestly find it annoying trying to coordinate some big event for Valentine's day, gotta get a sitter and a back up sitter, get dressed, do hair, make reservations, spend to much money on fancy food and beer blahhhhh..... Much rather have an easy time and just cuddle up together and BE with each other


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> I always thought Valentine's Day was for men doing something romantic for their wives and women return the favor in sex.


That is just so sad to me. :crying:


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My husband sends red roses to me every year. Even if he is home. There is something about the door bell ringing and I just smile because I know what it's going to be. It's my fav


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> I've heard about that steak and blowjob day but only in the UK.It's definitely a good idea and should be embraced fully.


Oh no this is a very real thing in the US. March 14th is celebrated every year in my house. She wants Valentine's Day I get Steak and BJ day


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Oh no this is a very real thing in the US. March 14th is celebrated every year in my house. She wants Valentine's Day I get Steak and BJ day


I first heard of Steak and a Blow Job Day back when I was playing WoW. Two of my guildmates were a married couple. The husband said that Valentine's Day was only to be celebrated if Steak and a Blow Job Day was celebrated, too. He said if his wife wanted him to suffer through the romantic Valentine's crud with a smile on his face, he needed "inspiration".>

I highly recommend a nice New York Strip, tenderized and marinated for a few days beforehand, a loaded baked potato, and steamed veggie.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> That's March 14th and is definitely celebrated at my house.


From what you post, every day is bj day in your house. Steaks are optional.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm cooking jambalaya for Constable Odo that evening, as he is a great lover of seafood.

Every man I have known appreciates a good home-cooked meal. It doesn't have to be super fancy, but filling and something that is a favorite can't go wrong.

The usual romantic antics are a given.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> I first heard of Steak and a Blow Job Day back when I was playing WoW. Two of my guildmates were a married couple. The husband said that Valentine's Day was only to be celebrated if Steak and a Blow Job Day was celebrated, too. He said if his wife wanted him to suffer through the romantic Valentine's crud with a smile on his face, he needed "inspiration".>


That's just depressing. Suffering through romantic things hoping you'll get a reward isn't what Valentine's Day is about at all. My husband doesn't quite have the Romantic Gene in him. He wrote me a poem for Valentine's Day once, when we were first dating, but even back then it was up to me to organize most of the romantic gestures. If I want romance I have to create it. I think that's fair. 

But for one to "suffer through it" in hopes of getting steak and a blowjob? That's just wrong. Even reprehensible, in my eyes. If my husband wants steak and fellatio on Valentine's Day, he's going to get it. If I didn't want to give him something special that he wanted on the day that supposed to be about giving your sweetheart something special that they want, I'd be in the wrong. Likewise if he didn't want to enjoy romantic things that I like- like bouquets and mutual candlelit massages- on Valentine's Day, he would be in the wrong.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> That's just depressing. Suffering through romantic things hoping you'll get a reward isn't what Valentine's Day is about at all. My husband doesn't quite have the Romantic Gene in him. He wrote me a poem for Valentine's Day once, when we were first dating, but even back then it was up to me to organize most of the romantic gestures. If I want romance I have to create it. I think that's fair.
> 
> But for one to "suffer through it" in hopes of getting steak and a blowjob? That's just wrong. Even reprehensible, in my eyes. If my husband wants steak and fellatio on Valentine's Day, he's going to get it. If I didn't want to give him something special that he wanted on the day that supposed to be about giving your sweetheart something special that they want, I'd be in the wrong. Likewise if he didn't want to enjoy romantic things that I like- like bouquets and mutual candlelit massages- on Valentine's Day, he would be in the wrong.


A lot of males find a female's idea of romance tedious, but they go along with it because they care and want to make their woman happy. From the guy's point of view, it's either suck it up and go along or see their beloved wife/GF be heartbroken and possibly resentful. 

Most of my closest friends have been guys. I've never, ever, ever, heard one get excited about Valentine's Day, but I have heard all of them express how much they enjoyed watching their wives and GF's enjoyment.

Asking a guy how he really feels about hearts and flowers and all that bother is bound to be about as successful as a gal asking a man does this dress make her butt look big.

Of course, there are exceptions. Some men actually do enjoy all the hoopla.

I live near a large national chain grocery store that also sells cards and flowers, etc. It's hilarious to wander the floral section on Feb 14 at about 4-6 pm. The aisle is just packed with men making the "I just ate a bug!" face, trying desperately to figure out what to do.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> I've heard about that steak and blowjob day but only in the UK.It's definitely a good idea and should be embraced fully.


I think it should be expanded to "Steak while getting a blowjob" :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

V Day is really nothing more than a Hallmark holiday IMO. It is nice that it kinda forces your hand to make some time for your SO, so really that is all it should be about. Since this year is on a Tuesday I will see if I can get my mom to watch the kids either Sat or Sunday evening so my W and I can get some dinner. I rather save planning for more significant time together when it makes sense for both of us vs some predetermined day.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree with @MJJEAN that men don't usually enjoy it and they do it because they kinda have to, but at the same time they don't HAVE to they do it because they want to make us happy. However I'm pretty sure most men wish valentines day never existed lol. 

I also think a problem with it is us women. Sometimes we expect or want more, or we get disappointed. I know I am guilty of this and I am working on it. But I'm sure men want to make us happy, but it must be frustrating when their efforts aren't met with us being so happy and thankful. 

I also think women can be guilty of being jealous of what everyone else gets and what everyone else is doing. This is why Facebook sucks, but the reality is, it can make some women feel bad about their husbands effort if someone else's husband does something more. 
"Well Jenny's husband got her TWO dozen roses not just one". 
"Jenny's husband surprised her with a 4-course meal AND sent her flowers at work! Her husband is so romantic!".

I feel like women do that sh*t all the time and it's so mean. I would be pissed if my husband said... "johns wife always has food on the table for dinner and a clean house everyday." "Johns wife doesn't make him do his laundry". "John's wife went back to her pre-pregnancy weight in three months".


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> That's just depressing. Suffering through romantic things hoping you'll get a reward isn't what Valentine's Day is about at all. My husband doesn't quite have the Romantic Gene in him. He wrote me a poem for Valentine's Day once, when we were first dating, but even back then it was up to me to organize most of the romantic gestures. If I want romance I have to create it. I think that's fair.
> 
> But for one to "suffer through it" in hopes of getting steak and a blowjob? That's just wrong. Even reprehensible, in my eyes. If my husband wants steak and fellatio on Valentine's Day, he's going to get it. If I didn't want to give him something special that he wanted on the day that supposed to be about giving your sweetheart something special that they want, I'd be in the wrong. Likewise if he didn't want to enjoy romantic things that I like- like bouquets and mutual candlelit massages- on Valentine's Day, he would be in the wrong.


You can call it what you like but let's be honest Valentine's Day is very much a one sided holiday. Since relationships aren't meant to be one sided nothing wrong with spoiling your wife or Gf for a day to see that returned. My deal has always been simple. You want this then I get this so we both get something out of it. Now you may feel they Valentine's Day is equal and for both partners but I can tell you through experience Many women do not feel that way. I also find that reprehensible. Sounds like you celebrate Valentine's Day and steak and bj Day the same day...sounds nice to me :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> I agree with @MJJEAN that men don't usually enjoy it and they do it because they kinda have to, but at the same time they don't HAVE to they do it because they want to make us happy. However I'm pretty sure most men wish valentines day never existed lol.
> 
> I also think a problem with it is us women. Sometimes we expect or want more, or we get disappointed. I know I am guilty of this and I am working on it. But I'm sure men want to make us happy, but it must be frustrating when their efforts aren't met with us being so happy and thankful.
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's the competition bit that bothers me the most. Susan's husband sent her roses at work and I had roses just handed to me so he is more romantic. She got to have a picture on Facebook and I didn't. Having had these comments done to me I can tell you it does hurt. I didn't think at the time to say well I bet his wife actually appreciates him so....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> You can call it what you like but let's be honest Valentine's Day is very much a one sided holiday. Since relationships aren't meant to be one sided nothing wrong with spoiling your wife or Gf for a day to see that returned. My deal has always been simple. You want this then I get this so we both get something out of it. Now you may feel they Valentine's Day is equal and for both partners but I can tell you through experience Many women do not feel that way. I also find that reprehensible. Sounds like you celebrate Valentine's Day and steak and bj Day the same day...sounds nice to me :grin2:


IMO you have your anniversary to celebrate as couple. You have birthdays to celebrate the person individually. There really is no reason for Vday. Personally I would love to see VDay just fade away into the abyss, but of course there is too much money at stake on the business side


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Wolf1974 said:


> Exactly. It's the competition bit that bothers me the most. Susan's husband sent her roses at work and I had roses just handed to me so he is more romantic. She got to have a picture on Facebook and I didn't. Having had these comments done to me I can tell you it does hurt. I didn't think at the time to say well I bet his wife actually appreciates him so....




I 100% agree with you. It's sad. But I have also seen women look on Facebook and actually think their husband doesn't love them because they don't do what Susan's husband did. Some Women have a bad habit of comparing, and wanting to "keep up with the jones".


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> IMO you have your anniversary to celebrate as couple. You have birthdays to celebrate the person individually. There really is no reason for Vday. Personally I would love to see VDay just fade away into the abyss, but of course there is too much money at stake on the business side


I agree. I think of Vday as a hallmark holiday. I'll get my H a card and something little but we don't do much for it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

We don't really do Steak and BJ day. He can have steak and BJs anytime he wants. If he wanted me to do it I absolutely would, but he never asked.

I don't get romance anytime I want. Very rarely actually. We also go out to dinner together just a handful of times a year, unless we're on vacation. We are in saving mode and my husband isn't a foodie like me, so he doesn't like to go as often. We don't have date nights. I've tried for years and he just doesn't want to. 

I know Valentine's Day is a stupid Hallmark holiday, but if it forces my H to take me out and write me a sweet card or send me flowers, dammit I'll take it :grin2:


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I also don't think it's always one sided. Maybe in the fact that my husband could care less if we do anything. But I have always got him a thoughtful card or gift or cooked an elaborate fancy meal. On days it fell on weekends, I'd start the day making an epic breakfast for him with all his favorites. 

Last year, like I mentioned, I cooked a gourmet meal for him. While he relaxed and watched a movie. I spent hours doing all the cleaning, shopping, prepping and cooking. I made everything from scratch. I got him a nice card. 

He got me 0. Not even a card. And I explained to him that if he were otherwise romantic and thoughtful, I'd let it slide. But he's not so he better not get lazy about the day anymore. Because other than that, all I get is my birthday lol. He understood. I think.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> I also don't think it's always one sided. .


I definitely agree it isn't always one sided. I know several women who go all out for Vday. I guess in general, and maybe this is just my perspective as a dude, we dudes are expected to go all out on Vday to treat the lady like a princess (shower them with gifts, flowers, maybe have something delivered to their job so they can show off how lucky they are, dinners, etc...). We can do little things for them all year round to show our love for them, but get judged solely based on one day. Yes, I do understand this does not apply to all women, but i do know quite a few who place a lot of importance on Vday, and if their guy doesn't live up to their expectations he ends up in the dog house. 

I view it more as a day for people at the start of a relationship, really with the guy trying his hardest to impress the gal, with the hope at the end of the day he gets laid (I know that may come across harsh, but I believe there is some truth to it). 

The only positive I see with Vday, it forces my W and I to set some time for each other which we rarely get these days (although, if I am not the one making plans we don't do anything).


----------



## CanadaDry (Jan 17, 2017)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> Men, what is the best Valentine's Day you've ever had?


I appreciate the things that took her time to make. The homemade card is a good example. But for me, another thing would be a well-made meal, cooked by her. Then retiring to the bedroom afterward with her wearing something skimpy. All physical things end up in the trash sooner or later. Fond memories last forever. But then again, not all men are the same. It depends on their love language. Mine is words of affirmation.


----------



## CanadaDry (Jan 17, 2017)

Celes said:


> I also don't think it's always one sided. Maybe in the fact that my husband could care less if we do anything. But I have always got him a thoughtful card or gift or cooked an elaborate fancy meal. On days it fell on weekends, I'd start the day making an epic breakfast for him with all his favorites.
> 
> Last year, like I mentioned, I cooked a gourmet meal for him. While he relaxed and watched a movie. I spent hours doing all the cleaning, shopping, prepping and cooking. I made everything from scratch. I got him a nice card.


This. A thousand times over.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

That's some funny chit right there!



katiecrna said:


> "John's wife went back to her pre-pregnancy weight in three months".


----------



## RosaMimosa (Feb 4, 2017)

here's some down to Earth VDay ideas... I'll be getting a takeaway!

https://www.buzzfeed.com/gorzauni/romance-is-dead-anti-valentines-day-ideas-for-c-2sfg0


----------



## CanadaDry (Jan 17, 2017)

RosaMimosa said:


> here's some down to Earth VDay ideas... I'll be getting a takeaway!
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gorzauni/romance-is-dead-anti-valentines-day-ideas-for-c-2sfg0


I like some of these ideas. Though, I usually do the dishes, anyway, and we both get the kids ready in the mornings. But I like the idea of drawing her a nice bath.


----------



## RosaMimosa (Feb 4, 2017)

CanadaDry said:


> I like some of these ideas. Though, I usually do the dishes, anyway, and we both get the kids ready in the mornings. But I like the idea of drawing her a nice bath.


if you search BuzzFeed a bit more you'll find loads of ideas how to jazz up bath with home made aromatics, that is if you want to go that extra mile...


----------

